# Sticky  Straight poop on poop (diahrrea? colitis? normal?)



## dOg

My sister sent me this, it maybe ought be a sticky...(no pun intended)


*Reading Stools: Poopology 101*


Yellow or greenish stool -- indicates rapid transit (small bowel).

Black, Tarry stool -- indicates bleeding in the upper digestive tract.

Bloody stool -- red blood or clots indicate bleeding in the colon.

Pasty, light-colored stool -- indicates lack of bile (liver disease).

Large, gray, rancid-smelling stool -- indicates inadequate digestion or absorption (malabsorption syndrome).


Watery stool -- indicates small bowel wall irritation (toxins and severe infections).

Foamy stool -- suggests a bacterial infection.

Greasy stool -- often with oil on the air around the anus: indicates malabsorption

Excessive mucus -- a glistening or jelly like appearance: indicates colonic origin.

Odor (the more watery the stool, the greater the odor)

Food like or smelling like sour milk -- suggests both rapid transit and malabsorption.

Putrid smelling -- suggests an intestinal infection.


*Frequency*

Several in an hour, each small, with straining -- suggests colitis

Three or four times a day each large -- suggests malabsorption or small bowel disorder.



*Condition of Dog:*

Weight loss, malnutrition -- suggests small bowel disorder.

Normal appetite, minimal weight loss -- suggests large bowel disorder.

Vomiting - small bowel origin, except for colitis.

















http://sighthoundunderground.com/blog/the-scoop-on-poop/


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

This should definitely be a sticky!


----------



## tibvixie101

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

bookmarking it for future reference!


----------



## mikaK9

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

Great list! Another vote here for it becoming a sticky


----------



## dobricans

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

I printed it to have for future reference


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

This is a cool webpage that I just found. It's intended for humans, but there's a lot of cross-over. 

What's not to love about a website called: Studying Stools ??


----------



## moei

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

There is even a poop group!









If you are looking for a Poop Group, somewhere to ask questions about interesting body by-products, you can go here http://groups.yahoo.com/group/enzymesandautism given on the link posted by 3K9Mom


----------



## Black N Tan

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

This actually goes for humans as well. If any human has those symptoms they need to get checked out by a doctor.


----------



## WinitheGSD

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

GULP. wini has had several of these. but she is doing better than before. she had a foamy stool today. and a green stool. and she had a bloody stool in september. its always pretty soft. we have treated her with worm medication, several times. and we are in CONSTANT contact with the vet and her breeder. we have went to the vet soooo many times since we got her, its not even funny. but yeah its been tuff


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

More info on poop:

http://www.enzymestuff.com/rtstools.htm


----------



## bearlasmom

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

this is a great post.
bearla has had the runs on and off for weeks now
th vet thinks it may be an allergy


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

What does rapid transit mean and what do you do to fix it? One of my dogs has had poop problems for 3-4 years and I've tried yogurt, pumpkin, ID (science diet food), enzymes, Solid gold barking at the moon (40% protein food) which seems to help the most, fortiflora, now he's on EN food. It varies from runny and green with some blood to formed. He seems to have little control over it when it's at its worst, and if he has pooped in or near the house you can definitely smell it, very distinctive. Right now we are waiting for culture results. He doesn't seem to be anorexic and some times doesn't even finish all his food, other times he's very hungry. My vet said he might just have chronic colitis but hasn't been very helpful at all. When he asked if I wanted to pay for the culture I told him 'NO, I like cleaning up stinky messy poo ALL THE TIME! Of course I want to pay for it."


----------



## puppymom

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

My dog doesn't really have any issues except his consistency is like peanut butter - it isn't bad but I would rather have it firmer because I do the poop patrol. I have changed his food numerous times and it never has impacted his output. Right now he is on Blue Buffalo Fish and something.... 

Any ideas?


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

I started using Tylan powder Monday and I am seeing a slight improvement already. His poop color is more yellow/brown and a tiny bit firmer.


----------



## bergwanderkennels

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

My vet said good poop is medium brown in color and the texture of molding clay! 

So go get out there feeling your dogs poop!

I know my poor dogs can't pee with out me looking to see what color it is.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

It's a good thing we don't have to test it like a soil scientist - make "ribbons" by squeezing it between your thumb and forefinger!


----------



## bergwanderkennels

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

Ewwww thanks a vision I did not need in my head!


----------



## Venc

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

I just changed my dog to TOTW and he is now pupping dark opaque green, the consistency looks fine though.


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

Is there anyone who can suggest a cause of diarrhea(explosive,watery and foul smelling) that would probably be contagious, responds to tx with flagyl, but reoccurs after the flagyl is finished? My own dogs have had this and recently I've had at least two other people with dogs with the same problem and the vets can't determine the cause (or the cure) I really feel it's something contagious as more than one dog in the same household come down with it at the same time. All have been treated for parasites also... any suggestions??? While I know there's many many causes of diarrhea, this seems to follow the same pattern, treated with the same meds, but continues to come back...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

Giardia - treat with Panacur for 5 days, retest in 2 weeks, then a month later

Coccidia - treat with Albon retest in two weeks, then a month later


----------



## FORRUGER

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

thank you so much... I'll pass this on. I know how frustrating it can be to treat this problem, especially when no one can offer a suggestion as to the possible cause.


----------



## rjvamp

*Re: Straight poop on poop*



> Originally Posted By: FORRUGERIs there anyone who can suggest a cause of diarrhea(explosive,watery and foul smelling) that would probably be contagious, responds to tx with flagyl, but reoccurs after the flagyl is finished? My own dogs have had this and recently I've had at least two other people with dogs with the same problem and the vets can't determine the cause (or the cure) I really feel it's something contagious as more than one dog in the same household come down with it at the same time. All have been treated for parasites also... any suggestions??? While I know there's many many causes of diarrhea, this seems to follow the same pattern, treated with the same meds, but continues to come back...


Is there anything in common with the dogs? like food, play places, poop places, treats, rawhides? other?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Straight poop on poop*



> Originally Posted By: FORRUGERIs there anyone who can suggest a cause of diarrhea(explosive,watery and foul smelling) that would probably be contagious, responds to tx with flagyl, but reoccurs after the flagyl is finished? My own dogs have had this and recently I've had at least two other people with dogs with the same problem and the vets can't determine the cause (or the cure) I really feel it's something contagious as more than one dog in the same household come down with it at the same time. All have been treated for parasites also... any suggestions??? While I know there's many many causes of diarrhea, this seems to follow the same pattern, treated with the same meds, but continues to come back...


Perhaps you want to start a new thread, just for your dog?


----------



## chrissyho

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

My gsd has loose stool since I got him, and it got worse from loose to watery..
I cut back on chicken and veggie and fed him dry food only, but still he went 4 times this morning after breakfast, I am scared... should I take him to the vet??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

Sam, I just checked your previous posts and see that your puppy is about 3 months old? In that case, I would definitely take him to the vet. It could be something very serious like parvo, or something less serious, such as giardia, but in any case puppies dehydrate quickly so he should be looked at so you can get a diagnosis and treatment right away.


----------



## middleofnowhere

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

Any time you are seriously worried, call your vet!


----------



## lukes

*Re: Straight poop on poop*

Thanks for sharing this..


----------



## athos

I don't know much about dog poo, i just got my first dog 2 months and a half ago but still, I think my dog's poop has been through every single phase described above, except green poo and the really foul smell and he's fine... He eats normally, and when I gave him raw beef he pooped a little blood out called the doctor he said its fine. Whenever we have a strange stool we dont necessarily have a life threatning disease do we? Unless the puppy has a constant problem with his stool and his behaviour changes there's no need to worry. Once my pup pooped wood.... he was on the balcony one day and i thought he was going to do his thing because i couldnt take him outside, and when i checked on him after 3 minutes he somehow knocked a small tree off the balcony ledge and started munching on it. the next day he pooped some wood but was completely fine. Another time, I went to the bathroom to wash and left him alone in the living room. Bad idea. There was a pillow on the couch, he ripped it up in 15 minutes and ate a bunch of feathers. The next day he pooped them out and had a runny stool for the rest of the day. He was still fine. I'm just saying....You can spot a problem with your dog instinctively, don't need a chart, It will worry you more when he will leave a stool that looks like one written in there.


----------



## Lu_gu

*persistent soft stools/diarrhea for 3 months * Our german shepherd puppy is almost 6 months old. She came home with us at 3 months and from her very first day with us she has had loose stools and unfortunatley it continues to persist. Her breeder had her on a BARF diet and we didn't want to continue with that when we got her. Now I'm not sure if her digestive system can only tolerate that type of diet because she has only been fed dry kibble from the very start and I have read this may be the case.
The very first week she was home with us roundworms were confirmed and they were treated. When loose stools continued, Giardia was then confirmed and also treated. Two more stool samples have been done since Giardia was first confirmed and both came back negative. When she first arrived we began feeding her Taste of the Wild, then we slowly switched to Origen but there was no change in her stools, still loose. During the roundworm/Giardia treatments the vet had her one Hill's Prescription ID food and prescription meds. During this time was the first time she had firm stools! We were so happy but we did not want her to continue on the ID food...not the type of food we believed was best for a growing puppy or any dog for that matter. So, once she was cleared of Giardia she restarted on Origen and her loose stools still contiued and it was recommened we switch her to Natural Balance (limited ingridents -lamb and brown rice) because we were told Origen had too much protien (80%) for her and she may have a sensitive stomach that cannot handle it. She was doing okay on this for about a week, her stools were not HARD but firm enough to pick up without leaving too much mess behind. After a week she had her regular loose stools return (moouse/pudding-like). We slowly started adding a new dog food, Acana large breed puppy food that our research suggested to be ideal long-term for her but her loose stools continued. We were then told that she may need digestive enzymes to help her out and to also add a sppon of pumpkin with each meal as well. This worked well for 2 days, she was eating solely 1 cup of Acana dog food with a sprinkle of digestive enzyme powder and spoon of pumpkin puree..but then loose stools again! We have no idea what to do! She is full of energy, sleeps and eats very well, she is about 50 lbs now, not losing weight.


----------



## mnbue

Lu_gu said:


> *persistent soft stools/diarrhea for 3 months * Our german shepherd puppy is almost 6 months old. She came home with us at 3 months and from her very first day with us she has had loose stools and unfortunatley it continues to persist.


So I'm going to be the one to ask a silly question...how does exercise fit in to all this? I only ask because as a first-time owner of a GSD puppy it took us FOREVER to realize that a big part of our (very similar) problem was that our boy always had runny poops following any amount of exercise. And as a young puppy, he got his exercise in frequent short spurts, whenever we could...so we saw a lot of runny poops.

Our guy also turned out to have a bit of a sensitivity to chicken (things improved for us once we switched to a food without that as a primary ingredient). We also noticed after trying a couple high-protein grain free foods that the higher the protein, the less firm his stools. But that's just us.

He's 12 months old now and other than the occasional runny poo after a heavier "workout", things have settled down. But from about 3-9 months we went through lots of ups and downs. For what it's worth, none of it ever turned out to be a real health issue. Not to say diarrhea shouldn't be taken seriously, but sometimes I think we read too much into the occasional odd poo. And by "we", I mean me too - I just have to remind myself...they're not tea leaves...


----------



## katdog5911

Can some dog food cause large poops? I know this may sound strange but when Stella started eating Natural Balance it seemed her poops were huge!


----------



## sept2749

*Natural Balance and stools*

We started feeding Almo, our 3 yr. old GSD Natural Balance and his stools were voluminous. We put him on this as the vet recommended a LID food. It seems he's excreting more then he is taking in. Maybe it's just the way the food is? Let me know if you find out.


----------



## Maya

Here is my story. I wrote it about Maya and my search for answers to her diarrhea. I hope it helps.

EPI and Dogs - Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Remember to get to the vet if

*Warning Signs That Diarrhea Needs Medical Attention*
• Black, tarry stool, or stool with copious amounts of fresh (bright red) blood
• Loss of appetite
• Marked lethargy
• Frequent vomiting
• Signs of abdominal pain (bloating, groaning, panting rapidly or avoidance response when belly is touched)
• Lasts longer than 48 hours (Since it can rapidly weaken puppies and geriatrics, or dogs with chronic diseases, they may need veterinary attention sooner.)

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/diarrhea-causes-treatment-dog



> *Home Treatment of Diarrhea*
> 
> The most important step in treating acute diarrhea is to rest the GI tract by withholding all food for 24 hours. The dog should be encouraged to drink as much water as he wants. With persistent diarrhea, consider giving a supplemental electrolyte solution such as Pedialyte, available over the counter in pharmacies and grocery stores. Dilute it by one-half with water and add it to the dog’s drinking bowl. Custom canine electrolyte solutions and sport drinks are also available, such as K9 Thirst Quencher. These are flavored to encourage the dog to drink. If the dog won’t drink the electrolyte solution, offer only water. A low-salt bouillon cube dissolved in the water can help encourage him to drink.
> Acute diarrhea usually responds within 24 hours to intestinal rest. Start the dog out on an easily digestible diet that’s low in fat. Examples are boiled hamburger (one part drained meat to two parts cooked rice) and boiled chicken with the skin removed. Cooked white rice, cottage cheese, cooked macaroni, cooked oatmeal, and soft-boiled eggs are other easily digestible foods. Feed three or four small meals a day for the first two days. Then slowly switch the diet back to the dog’s regular food.
> 
> Obtain immediate veterinary care if:
> 
> The diarrhea continues for more than 24 hours
> The stool contains blood or is black and tarry
> The diarrhea is accompanied by vomiting
> The dog appears weak or depressed or has a fever


More info:

Diarrhea in Dogs and Puppies

http://www.caninejournal.com/dog-diarrhea

Vet Advice: Treating Your Dog's Diarrhea | The Bark



> However, when your dog has mild diarrhea and doesn’t meet any of the above criteria, the best things to start with are a 24-hour rice-water fast; white rice balls that contain active probiotic cultures; and the oral administration of an intestinal protectant such as kaolin clay and pectin (KaoPectate™) or a suspension containing bismuth subsalicylate (PeptoBismol™). Loperamide (Imodium™) can be given if the diarrhea doesn’t resolve easily; caution is required when using this OTC medication in Collies, and don’t use it for more than five days. (Another caveat: While dogs can tolerate PeptoBismol or KaoPectate, these medications should never be given to cats, as they contain salicylates, which are potentially toxic for felines.)
> Fasting your dog allows her GIT to rest and recover from whatever insult it has received. During the fast, make sure she has plenty of rice water to drink. Rice water is the creamy liquid that results from boiling white rice in water. It’s important to use a good quality white rice; “minute” rice does not work and brown rice has too much fiber in it, which does not help firm the stool because it speeds the transit of digested material through the colon.
> To make rice water, boil one cup of white rice in four cups of water for 20 to 30 minutes (depending on your altitude) until the water turns creamy white. Decant the liquid and allow it to cool. You can serve the rice water to your dog as often as she will drink it. If she isn’t interested, mix a teaspoon of chicken baby food (or another flavor that your pet likes) in the rice water to increase its palatability. (Hint: One cup of white rice makes a lot of rice water!)
> *Probiotics*—living bacterial cultures intended to assist the body’s naturally occurring gut flora in reestablishing themselves—may also help speed recovery. *These live microorganisms are found in yogurt*, for example, and are also available from your health food store or your veterinarian as high-potency powdered acidophilus cultures, which are more effective than yogurt for diarrhea. Mix these cultures into the rice water that you are serving your pet during its fast.


----------



## rigasmom

Maya said:


> Here is my story. I wrote it about Maya and my search for answers to her diarrhea. I hope it helps.
> 
> EPI and Dogs - Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency


I have looked into EPI, but our vet doesn't think that is the issue because of her age. My girl is almost eleven year's old. Her diarrhea started about 3 months ago. She seems to have all the symptoms and is losing a lot of weight. I recently switched her to Natures Variety Instinct Raw and Prairie salmon kibble with brown rice. She likes the food but is always hungry. The poor girl is straining every time she goes, and it has gotten to the point that she cannot hold it anymore, leaving us surprises on the carpet. Other than the diarrhea, she is a happy dog. I am hoping someone on this site has advice to help with this. BTW, before the diarrhea started, I was thinking she has CDRM because of the way she was walking. The vet put her on pain pills and her back straightened out. She still does a little stumbling, but that could be lack of nutrition. Thank you!


----------



## melissa3484

One of my GSD's has EPI. They thought she was too old for it (whatever that means) but her labs came back positive. Our baby had a lot of issues with loose stool/diarrhea but found when she ate the other's food with the enzymes, it went away. So she gets them in her food too. They're not expensive and vet says it cannot hurt her.

We use the human grade Pancreatin - NOW Foods that we get at the health food store. We open several caps and mix it in her food. Food must be damp for it to work properly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lmc

My all black German Shepherd, Patty, had chronic diarrhea from the time she was about 10 months old. I took her to the Vet at least 3 or 4 times a year for this condition. After blood work and a basic exam, all I got was "that's a Shepherd" I was very frustrated as my dog had NO energy, slept most of the time, would not play at the dog park for more than 5 minutes etc. I tried every kind of food-food with rice, all natural food, chicken and rice (people food) and she still kept having diarrhea. She was also very over-weight even though I cut back on her food. I thought it was her lack of energy. I did find a grain free food that helped as long as that was all she ate. At our last Vet visit, one of the Vet's in the practice tested my dog's thyroid. It turned out her thyroid was not functioning at all!! She has been on the thyroid medication for two months (and will be for life) and she can eat everything (not that I feed her everything)!! She is a different dog now; she plays at the dog park, can't wait to go for her walks and is much more vocal than she ever was. She also lost 12 pounds while eating more food during these past two month. I wanted to pass this on as it may be the problem for many Shepherd's out there and it is not being checked.

Thanks for sharing your stories.


----------



## fortheloveofshepherds

Our 6 year old was diagnosed with colitis. Looking for alternatives to the steroids and antibiotic. Just started him on probiotics.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Hi! & Welcome!
I think you will get a better response if you begin a new thread of your own explaining the whole story such as what tests were done, what exactly has your dog been eating (food, treats & supplements) for the past 6 years. Does he have any problems such as being anxious, scared, aggressive, has separation anxiety etc.? Exact meds and dosage vet has him on now or previously? Illness history? When did the symptoms start? What are his symptoms? Anything you can think of that will give people a complete picture of your boy!

For a natural supplement Colitis can be helped by the ingredients in: Gastriplex: Thorne Research Gastriplex Dog Cat Supplement
N-Acetyl-D-Glucosamine 125 mg
L-Glutamine 100 mg
Slippery Elm (bark) (Ulmus rubra) 100 mg
Deglycyrrhizinated licorice (DGL) (root) (Glycrrhiza spp.) 25 mg
Bacillus coagulans 25 mg
Quercetin (water soluble) 25 mg
Saccharomyces boulardii 25 mg
Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5) 12.5 mg
Folic Acid 50 mcg
_(google these ingredients individually for how they relate to colitis)

_GREAT that you've started a Probiotic! They are all not equal in quality! Which brand is he on?
 
There are also Homeopathic Remedies that can help.
If you tell me what state you are in, I can give you a list of Registered Holistic Vets who specialize in Homeopathy.

Moms


----------



## lyndasdoggies

Great pic.


----------



## Orson

Before you give anything recommended on here please consult your vet. There are a lot of great products but you need to be sure dosage wise that you are administering the correct amount. Purina Fortiflora is sold across the counter at vet offices and are extremely safe and affective. It's an item that flies off the shelf. All other holistic supplements can be tricky and actually make matters worse if the wrong amount is given but they can create amazing results if handled responsibly.


----------



## Robert Emerson

Hi all.

Walt is 9 months old and is up to date on all vacs.

He was also wormed recently but we believe we left it too long (maybe 2weeks later than normal ) and aren't sure if its now a reason for this loose stools.

Past 4/5 nights he has been producing very loose yellow stools which have been watery and smelly. When you pick them up it's leaving a smear on the ground. The mornings have been closer to normal. 

His appetite has been good but we are feeding him at the lower end of the recommended amount as he is picky at times and we are trying to not over feed him. He is 35kg's which is around 75lb's which is around 'normal' for a 36month old dog from what I've read online.

He's been on arden grange large puppy bread from birth. 

About 7 weeks ago he swallowed a large stone which resulted in him getting it cut out of him, his recovery went well and his appetite and stools were fine from that. Due to that, we have started to pen him outside when we aren't around, its a very large concreted area with a very large wooden kennel for him to lay in. He wasn't impressed at first but is slowly coming around to it. He is created inside at night time.

He is full of energy and in great mood so I am kind of stumped. I plan to give him rice and chicken for the next day or two to give his stomach a rest but if the stools don't improve then I will take him to the vets.

Is there anything i'm doing wrong?


----------



## GSDHealth

Its true that German Shepherds generally have sensitive stomachs. However, if you're feeding a consistent, appropriate diet and aren't feeding your dog table scraps, persistent diarrhea should not happen. 

Is the dog still on medications post-surgery? Has the dog had stressful experiences recently (i.e. vet's office)? Has the dog been tested for parasites? All are possible reasons for the stool issues. If so, a probiotic like Purina's Fortiflora might be helpful. As always, consult your veterinarian before doing anything & all that jazz.


----------



## Kimberly Baumgart

WOOW great poop sum up  Thanks for sharing this with us. Has somebody has a dog diagnosed with IBD?


----------



## IdunGSD

Thanks it is really helpful.


----------



## Buckelke

What about 'toy in poop" ????


----------



## car2ner




----------



## Barrie

Buckelke said:


> What about 'toy in poop" ????


The ultimate retrieve.


----------



## Neethu

dOg said:


> My sister sent me this, it maybe ought be a sticky...(no pun intended)
> 
> 
> *Reading Stools: Poopology 101*
> 
> 
> Yellow or greenish stool -- indicates rapid transit (small bowel).
> 
> Black, Tarry stool -- indicates bleeding in the upper digestive tract.
> 
> Bloody stool -- red blood or clots indicate bleeding in the colon.
> 
> Pasty, light-colored stool -- indicates lack of bile (liver disease).
> 
> Large, gray, rancid-smelling stool -- indicates inadequate digestion or absorption (malabsorption syndrome).
> 
> 
> Watery stool -- indicates small bowel wall irritation (toxins and severe infections).
> 
> Foamy stool -- suggests a bacterial infection.
> 
> Greasy stool -- often with oil on the air around the anus: indicates malabsorption
> 
> Excessive mucus -- a glistening or jelly like appearance: indicates colonic origin.
> 
> Odor (the more watery the stool, the greater the odor)
> 
> Food like or smelling like sour milk -- suggests both rapid transit and malabsorption.
> 
> Putrid smelling -- suggests an intestinal infection.
> 
> 
> *Frequency*
> 
> Several in an hour, each small, with straining -- suggests colitis
> 
> Three or four times a day each large -- suggests malabsorption or small bowel disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> *Condition of Dog:*
> 
> Weight loss, malnutrition -- suggests small bowel disorder.
> 
> Normal appetite, minimal weight loss -- suggests large bowel disorder.
> 
> Vomiting - small bowel origin, except for colitis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sighthoundunderground.com/blog/the-scoop-on-poop/


Hi my dog poop is yellow.. watery stool sometimes and smells like sour milk…he lost around 8 Kgs in a month..he became lean..3 to 4 times a day and heavy discharge…Can you plz give me a good reason why this happens no doctor is able to find and 24 hrs a day he craves for food..plz reply if possible.. very thankful for ur reply.


----------



## drparker151

How old is the dog? What are you feeding, how often and how much?


----------

